# Leichtbaufirmen rund um Kassel



## der_raubfisch (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

kennt jemand von euch gute Leichtbaufirmen rund um Kassel? Ich studiere Maschinenbau und suche einen geeigneten Praktikumsplatz!

MfG der_raubfisch


----------



## Riding Cat (29. Mai 2006)

Versuchs doch mal bei Rohloff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntenbeiker (29. Mai 2006)

...rohloff und leichtbau - na ich weiß nicht... 

frag doch mal den leichtbauguru hier:

http://www.mmm-bikes.com/

...moringen ist ja nicht allzu weit von kassel entfernt und der michel kennt sich in der szene gut aus.


----------



## der_raubfisch (29. Mai 2006)

Danke! Was macht den die Firma MMM- Bikes? Bei Rohloff war ich schon!

MfG der_raubfisch


----------



## mauntenbeiker (29. Mai 2006)

...ob jetzt ein praktikum bei mmm sinnvoll ist weiß ich nicht - ich glaube der michael macht überwiegend verkauf und bastelt an sid-gabeln rum... 

er hat aber gute kontakte zu den leichtbaufirmen - deshalb einfach mal anfragen!


----------



## Stalko (29. Mai 2006)

Nicht unbedingt leicht, aber edel und auch nur "Großraum Kassel" : "Nöll" in Fulda.


----------



## mauntenbeiker (29. Mai 2006)

...oder die langenberg-fahrradmanufaktur in baunatal 

http://www.langenberg-manufaktur.de/index2.htm


----------



## Riding Cat (30. Mai 2006)

Vielleicht ist auch die Firma Spin interessant.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wo die sitzen! Die Jungs bauen superleichte Carbonrahmen!!!


----------



## mauntenbeiker (30. Mai 2006)

Riding Cat schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist auch die Firma Spin interessant.
> Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wo die sitzen! Die Jungs bauen superleichte Carbonrahmen!!!



...der firmensitz ist in edermünde - also direkt bei kassel


----------



## Riding Cat (31. Mai 2006)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...der firmensitz ist in edermünde - also direkt bei kassel



Ich habe es mir fast gedacht, aber sicher war ich mir nicht!
Holzhausen, oder?


----------



## der_raubfisch (31. Mai 2006)

Bei Mark Siebert (Fa. Spin) habe ich schon nachgefragt, bietet vorerst kein Praktikum an!
Kennt ihr andere gute Leichtbaufirmen? Muss ja nicht unbedingt was mit Fahrrad zu tun haben (Titanverarbeitung etc.)?

MfG der_raubfisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (31. Mai 2006)

Hi,

studierst du hier in Kassel ? Soweit ich weiß gibts einen Lehrstuhl zum Thema Leichtbau, vielleicht kann man da bei irgendwelchen Projekten mitarbeiten, die die Industrie vergibt. In der Eingangshalle stehen da einige Exponate. Vor einigen Jahren hat auch ein Prof. von der Uni einen Carbon-Rahmen "gebacken", der für seine Zeit ziemlich leicht war. Falls aber da nichts zu holen wäre, haben die bestimmt Adressen, wo man es mal versuchen könnte.

MfG


----------



## der_raubfisch (31. Mai 2006)

Ja ich studiere in Kassel! Danke für den Tipp, frage nächste Woche gleich mal nach! Besuche grad eine Vorlesungbeim Leichtbau-Institut!

MfG der_raubfisch


----------



## Testmaen (7. Juni 2006)

Hi,

und, konntest du schon was in Erfahrung bringen ? Gibts bei euch eigentlich eine Vorlesung in die Richtung, wo man sich mal als fachfremder Studi reinsetzen kann ohne gleich als solcher erkannt zu werden ?

MfG


----------



## der_raubfisch (9. Juni 2006)

Bis jetzt nicht! Klar kannst du Vorlesungen besuchen, ohne "erkannt" zu werden!

MfG der_raubfisch


----------



## der_raubfisch (9. Juni 2006)

Bis jetzt nicht! Klar kannst du Vorlesungen besuchen, ohne "erkannt" zu werden!

MfG der_raubfisch


----------

